# X11 et 10.5.5



## phelibre (24 Septembre 2008)

Depuis la mise à jour 10.5.5 sur mon MacBook, impossible de lancer X11 !
voilà une partie du message du crash:
Process:         X [2083]
Path:            /Applications/Utilities/X11.app/Contents/MacOS/X11
Identifier:      org.x.X11
Version:         2.1.5 (2.1.5)
Build Info:      X11server-480400~3
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  xinit [2082]

Date/Time:       2008-09-24 22:27:04.826 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.5 (9F33)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  1

Application Specific Information:
X.Org X Server 1.3.0-apple22Build Date: 20080821


Merci de votre aide 

http://phelibre.free.fr


----------



## Dramis (24 Septembre 2008)

Reinstalle la mise à jours avec le combo.


----------



## phelibre (24 Septembre 2008)

Ok je vais passer par la total si ça peu faire


----------



## phelibre (25 Septembre 2008)

Non finalement 600 Mo à télécharger à 23 heures me gonflait un peu
J'ai opter pour une version de développement de X11 ( 2.3.1 ) et Ok nickel 

http://phelibre.free.fr


----------



## Bes (25 Septembre 2008)

Chez moi, iMac Alu 2,4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, avec OS X 10.5.5, et X11-2.3.0, cela marche aussi très bien!


----------

